# Fire just shed



## VARNYARD (Apr 5, 2009)

Here he is, but the sun was in and out today, I will get better ones when the sun is out bright. Tell me what you guys think of these?


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not usually a big fan of the reds, but WOWEE!! HE IS AWESOME! I would definitely get one if they looked like him!


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 5, 2009)

That is red! and huge!


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow...im in aww. That is probably the biggest and best red I have ever seen. Props to Mr. Hill once again.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow...im in aww. That is probably the biggest and best red I have ever seen. Props to Mr. Hill once again.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 5, 2009)

or maybe ill get one of your reds! no i have a decision to make...grrr :doh


----------



## Rudd (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice! Did I hear you say you were going to sell your Reds?

PM if you are.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Apr 5, 2009)

that's my baby's daddy!


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 5, 2009)

Rudd said:


> Very nice! Did I hear you say you were going to sell your Reds?
> 
> PM if you are.


LOL...good luck


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 6, 2009)

STUNNING :!: :!: :!:


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 6, 2009)

He's beautiful! What bright red coloring!


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 6, 2009)

Sizzling!


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 7, 2009)

Thats one hot tegu!


----------



## wes (Apr 7, 2009)

very nice red, i wish i could own 1 like that.
your animals are all great it seems.


----------



## Tux (Apr 7, 2009)

see now bobby why did you steal my tegu!


----------



## Beasty (Apr 7, 2009)

MAN! :shock: That's one big bright tegu! NICE! :roon


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 7, 2009)

beast


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 7, 2009)

My little red is chunking out...how big is Fire, SVL?


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks guys for the nice comments, and Laura, I don't really know, I have never put a tape on him, but he is prob just over 4ft.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow...I wonder if mine will get that big. He's stout, but seems like a little guy.  He has nice color.

You have great reds!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks guys for the awesome comments, I am glad you like him!!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 31, 2009)

that tegu is so awesome looking , i want one now so bad.... how are your reds temperment compared to black and whites i know u wrote there a little more shy but i couldnt find any videos of fire...


----------



## throneofjade (Jul 31, 2009)

Very handsome!


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 31, 2009)

im gonna have to get one next year :mrgreen:


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow hes so bright! He's like a freakin gem! beatuful tegu bobby you must be very proud to have him. I might get one next year.


----------



## cornking4 (Jul 31, 2009)

Now THAT'S a red tegu! Beautiful!


----------

